# Online fuel price petition



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/FishermensFuel/

Click on that and vote guys ( you have to use an email address but not a problem ) and pass the word to the boys out and about. Lets see if we can't get some help to the fleet.


----------

